# Indians in WITS



## harykumar (Oct 2, 2010)

I will be coming to Joburg for postdoc in WITS. Can some Indians send me their skype/google id so that we can chat a bit and find the required information. It will be quite helpful. Thanks!

--Hari


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

harykumar said:


> I will be coming to Joburg for postdoc in WITS. Can some Indians send me their skype/google id so that we can chat a bit and find the required information. It will be quite helpful. Thanks!
> 
> --Hari




Hi and welcome to the forum

No one can post their personal contact details for you it's against the rule but ask your questions in the forum.. thats what it is for


----------



## harykumar (Oct 2, 2010)

*Q's*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> No one can post their personal contact details for you it's against the rule but ask your questions in the forum.. thats what it is for


1. Is it possible to stay in WITS campus itself? If yes, how much is the typical cost? If not, where should I stay so that I can live without owning a vehicle. What will be the cost of it?

2. What will be total expenses for a simple living (no eating outside etc).

3. What about security? Is it safe?

--Hari


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

harykumar said:


> 1. Is it possible to stay in WITS campus itself? If yes, how much is the typical cost? If not, where should I stay so that I can live without owning a vehicle. What will be the cost of it?
> 
> 2. What will be total expenses for a simple living (no eating outside etc).
> 
> ...


Those questions should be addressed to the relevant university.
I hope that you will receive the information you need from other students, have you tried finding the university on Facebook or Google?


----------

